# Best way to test a Galaxy Nexus battery



## snppr22 (Nov 4, 2011)

What is the best way/app to test the health of a GNex battery?

I have a GNex and 3 batteries, I have been testing them with my own random methods (constant Slingbox, game action, browsing) trying to figure out the health of my batteries (one is brand new).


----------



## kdb424 (Oct 30, 2011)

Battery Monitor Widget. I think you need pro to have 3 batteries, but it will tell you the teal health of your batteries and do a lot more. I use it with my one extended battery, and found it's 6% degraded. Great app


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

There's a way to do it from the phone without an app. I'll find it and come back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

*#*#4636#*#* dialed into your phone will provide you with some battery stats. maybe this will help


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

shiznic said:


> *#*#4636#*#* dialed into your phone will provide you with some battery stats. maybe this will help


^This


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Trickster mod has the battery health status built in.. Dunno of anything that gives a wear percentage though like the one i have on my laptop..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

